# Confussed with feeding



## evader (Nov 22, 2010)

We are due to bring our new cockapoo puppy (Callie) home on Thursday. She is 8 weeks old and I have a couple of questions concerning feeding.

I picked up some Blue Buffalo Natural Chicken and Oatmeal food for her (on the recommendation of the person at the pet food store). I've read a couple of posts that say puppies should be feed twice a day and I remember reading one that said 3 times a day.

When I look on the package though it says once a day and for her age group (1-3 months) she should only get 1/8 to 1/4 of a cup.


----------



## Jerseygirl (Jul 14, 2010)

I just read the instructions on the package online here: 

http://www.petco.com/product/112073...d-Natural-Chicken-and-Oatmeal-Puppy-Food.aspx

It says feed 3 times day until 6 months old, then twice a day at 6-12months old.


----------



## evader (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks for posting that...those are not quite the same as what is on the side of the actual package


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Evader .. not the same food but Im feeding Mabel 4 times a day ... and she wants it shes starving ... roughly 7,11,3,7 . I ve read to feed 4 x til 10 weeks then drop to 3 . My husband even fed her in the night one night last week cos she was nuzzling our older dog !! Good luck not long now ... Im shattered its like having a new baby x x


----------



## evader (Nov 22, 2010)

thanks

we are all pretty excited that's for sure. My wife who has never been much of an animal person (she has allergies) might be more excited than the kids are to get Callie home.


----------

